# Where to go in Southern South Carolina and Georgia?



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Just moved from Louisiana(finally) to Georgia. Since I got hooked real bad on surf fishing in Louisiana, I definitely intend to continue in Georgia. Problem is, I don't know where all the "fisherman friendly" beaches are. I went to tybee island two weeks ago and was pretty pissed off at the beachers walking across my line every 10 to 15 minutes. I asked the local lifegaurds and parking officials where we were allowed to fish, and they all said pretty much anywhere. But, there are beach goers pretty much everywhere. I was thinking of trying Hilton Head this weekend. I have never been there, but since it is so famous I am afraid I will run into the same issue there. So, does anyone know of any beaches that have fewer swimmers/beachers/drunken disrespectful ********/etc, in the Hilton Head or Tybee Island area of Georgia and South Carolina? Just don't want to waste a 2 1/2 hour drive if I am going to have to reel in my line every 10 min because someone drug it down the beach. Thanks!!


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, which time of day/tide works best on the east coast? When I was in Louisiana the bottom of low tide and the top of high tide worked best. Especially if either of these occurred during the early to late evening just before sunset. Can't wait to hear the many ideas and speculations you gentlemen may have!!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Man, just use the search feature on this site, type in Tybee. You will find some good info about where to fish on Tybee. 

Best times; two hours before and after the tide change, and mornings and evenings. Always good when the two overlap.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Heading to Tybee island tomorrow. After doing more reading on here, I am seriously considering north beach. Anybody know what is running right now? Would like to yank in a nice red or something big to make a good picture. I don't fish for food, I normally catch and release. Any suggestions on bait/lures for this time of year?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

You still have a real good chance at Bull Reds in the surf. Use cut Mullet or fresh Blue Crab.

Nice sized Whiting still around, use small pieces of fresh peeled shrimp.

Sheepshead fishing is starting to get going, fish up against hard structure with Fiddler crabs or Barnacles.

Bluefish are not out of the question, cutbait and metal lures for them.

Spotted Sea Trout are in a feeding frenzy right now, live shrimp or D.O.A. shrimp. Note, you will not find Trount in the surf areas right now.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Wish I had read your post before I went down yesterday. But I had a vehicle repair issue that was completed just in time to make the trip down to Tybee, so I didn't get to check the forums before I left. 

So, I am definitely doing it all wrong. I have been using just shrimp I bought from the IGA at Tybee island, throwing it out and letting it sit with a double drop rig. I spent 3 hours yesterday at the north end where the light house and parking lot are. Walked a little ways to the left after I got on the beach and stopped just past the first set of rocks. I got robbed on every cast. I put smaller hooks( Switched from 7/0 to a 4/0) on to try and catch the thieves, but still got robbed. Maybe I am mistaking actual bites for surf hitting my line. In Louisiana, when a fish hit my line, it freaking hit my line. Are the bites more subtle on the east coast? I am using a 10' Shakespeare contendor medium heavy with 30# braid. Is my setup too heavy to detect the bites on the east coast? Sorry for so many questions. I have been fishing 5 times on the east coast now and have only caught one mackerel, one whiting, and pulled the hook on something REALLY BIG at Hunting Island. My fishing has been limited to Hunting Island and Tybee Island. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, how far out in the surf do I need to get? In Louisiana, the red bulls were usually about 200 yds offshore. We would wade out shoulder deep, cast as far as we could, then walk back. This doesn't work in the winter time on the east coast. Water was freaking chilly yesterday even though it was the air temp was 75+. I could get waist deep, but when the first wave hit me full in the chest it was time to walk back. Most of the desired fish were pretty far out in Louisiana. Is it the same in Georgia?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok man, the great thing about using fresh good quality local shrimp for bait is that just about everything in the surf likes to eat it. The bad thing about using fresh good quality local shrimp for bait is that EVERYTHING likes to eat it.

You most likely had Whiting and other bait stealers cleaning you out on every cast. A 4/0 hook is way to big for what you were doing.

Try a size #2, #4, or #6 hook with the same fresh good quality local shrimp and you will catch fish. Mostly Whiting, but the possibility of other species is high. Don't expect trophy sized fish but eating sized fish will be landed.

I highly recommend Owner brand Mutu light circle hooks in size #4, they will get the bait stealers and the targeted species. Remember small pieces. The kind you get from the IGA store should yield 3 to 4 baits per shrimp. Be sure to peel them all so.

Casting distance. Most fish will be just beyond the breaking waves, long distance is not necessary. Try one rod in close and one with a medium cast. Our beach is generally shallow and flat way further than you can cast, as a general rule you will catch most fish with a nice lob cast just past the breakers. For best results fish next to the rocks, thats where the good fish are.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Fatback, quick question my friend, is there any bait shop in Tybee Island sales fresh shrimp and fresh mullet.

One thing to mention, I use size 4 owner mutu light circle with great success, great for targeting small fish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Creek-SeaConvert said:


> Wish I had read your post before I went down yesterday. But I had a vehicle repair issue that was completed just in time to make the trip down to Tybee, so I didn't get to check the forums before I left.
> 
> So, I am definitely doing it all wrong. I have been using just shrimp I bought from the IGA at Tybee island, throwing it out and letting it sit with a double drop rig. I spent 3 hours yesterday at the north end where the light house and parking lot are. Walked a little ways to the left after I got on the beach and stopped just past the first set of rocks. I got robbed on every cast. I put smaller hooks( Switched from 7/0 to a 4/0) on to try and catch the thieves, but still got robbed. Maybe I am mistaking actual bites for surf hitting my line. In Louisiana, when a fish hit my line, it freaking hit my line. Are the bites more subtle on the east coast? I am using a 10' Shakespeare contendor medium heavy with 30# braid. Is my setup too heavy to detect the bites on the east coast? Sorry for so many questions. I have been fishing 5 times on the east coast now and have only caught one mackerel, one whiting, and pulled the hook on something REALLY BIG at Hunting Island. My fishing has been limited to Hunting Island and Tybee Island. Any advice is much appreciated.


Yep you're doing it wrong. You can use the rod you have, but I would relegate it to soaking chunks of cut bait for big fish. A 4/0-7/0 circle is fine for that...size it to the bait. A finger mullet head or little chunk and you can use a 4/0, if it's half of a spot then obviously use a bigger hook.

For general bottom fishing, which most of our surf fishing is, you'll want to use bottom rigs made from 20-30 lb mono or fluorocarbon with a #2-4 hook. Pick a rod like a medium action Ugly Stick with a small reel with 14-20 lb test mono. Now you can catch all of the fish that have been pecking off your shrimp (some of which are sure to be keepers). Bait with a piece of shrimp the size of your thumbnail, sand fleas (hard to find until spring), fish bites, bloodworms, small fillets of fish (mullet, spot, bluefish, ect). You should at least be catching some weakfish and whiting, assuming you're in a decent spot.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/coastalexplorer/ Try this for different spots


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Khondker, there is Tybee Island Bait and Tackle at Lazaretto Creek Marina... (912) 786-7472. I don't know if Brad sells Mullet or not but pretty sure he has fresh Shrimp. There is fresh local shrimp for sell all over the island, expect to pay 6-14 bucks a lb depending on where and what size.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Fatback said:


> Khondker, there is Tybee Island Bait and Tackle at Lazaretto Creek Marina... (912) 786-7472. I don't know if Brad sells Mullet or not but pretty sure he has fresh Shrimp. There is fresh local shrimp for sell all over the island, expect to pay 6-14 bucks a lb depending on where and what size.


Fatback, Thanks a lot.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

I called Tybee Island Bait and Tackle. They told me they carry fresh shrimp and frozen mullet. The gentleman from the store told me that frozen mullet will work for red drum.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Khondker said:


> I called Tybee Island Bait and Tackle. They told me they carry fresh shrimp and frozen mullet. The gentleman from the store told me that frozen mullet will work for red drum.


They will, but fresh is better. If you catch a whiting or spot or croaker, chop him up for fresh cutbait if you want a drum. My .02...


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> They will, but fresh is better. If you catch a whiting or spot or croaker, chop him up for fresh cutbait if you want a drum. My .02...


Great advice, I never even thought about that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I use 2/0 Eagle Claw circle hooks and have no problem hooking smaller fish like croaker, whiting, pompano and feel much better about them with a bigger fish like a slot black drum or spottail on.
You will lose some of the really small bites but do you really want to reel in 3 inch pomps and whiting? Only time I use a hook smaller than #1 is for pinfish, when i want them for bait.

I have caught 12 inch weakfish on 8/0 circles before as well.

I have caught 40+ inch reds and a impressive number of 4 to 5 foot blacktips on 4/0 eagle claw circles. 
All hook companies have different sizes though, ones 4/0 may be another 2/0


Fresh shrimp, sand fleas, fishbites of various flavors and cut baits are the main tools of the trade.
Get a lighter 8 foot rod and procure some 1oz to 2oz stingsilvers and spoons to use for bluefish, which are fun to catch and great cut bait.


----------



## J Cash (Oct 2, 2014)

Ive personally caught sting ray bluefish and shark off the north beach at tybee just as the sun starts to go down, right in front of the lighthouse...beware as the sun sets the worst biting flies and biting gnats will eat you alive(happened to me 3 of the last 5 times i went)...the main pier on the south end is ok, caught bull red on it a few weeks ago...as far as random people go just tough it out til the sun drops, then all the fair-weather people scoot.if you fish the lazarreto creek dont use any bottom rigs...mucho oyster beds in that creek..good luck


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Many thanks to all above for the comments. I am planning on going down during spring break for about 3 days. Anything particular that runs at the end of march / first of april that I might be able to target?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Creek-SeaConvert said:


> Many thanks to all above for the comments. I am planning on going down during spring break for about 3 days. Anything particular that runs at the end of march / first of april that I might be able to target?


Whiting. Fresh clams, fresh shrimp, and fishbites. Maybe bluefish on fresh cut bait. Could be more but it depends on the water temp. It's 45 in Myrtle Beach right now which is extremely cold.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> Whiting. Fresh clams, fresh shrimp, and fishbites. Maybe bluefish on fresh cut bait. Could be more but it depends on the water temp. It's 45 in Myrtle Beach right now which is extremely cold.


So I had never heard of fishbites. Just did a google search on them and learned a little, but I still have a few questions. Do they work as well or better than fresh shrimp? Is there a specific species they target? Also, anybody know where I can find a document/chart that shows what water temps particular fish species prefer? 

Sorry to be so needy, I am still kind of a newbie. All my saltwater fishing has been done in Louisiana. Completely different environment than the East Coast. If you don't have a fish on every 15 min in Louisiana, you don't have your line in the water. Not so much here in Georgia from what I experienced last summer/fall.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Creek-SeaConvert said:


> So I had never heard of fishbites. Just did a google search on them and learned a little, but I still have a few questions. Do they work as well or better than fresh shrimp? Is there a specific species they target? Also, anybody know where I can find a document/chart that shows what water temps particular fish species prefer?
> 
> Sorry to be so needy, I am still kind of a newbie. All my saltwater fishing has been done in Louisiana. Completely different environment than the East Coast. If you don't have a fish on every 15 min in Louisiana, you don't have your line in the water. Not so much here in Georgia from what I experienced last summer/fall.


They're better in the fact that one piece can catch multiple fish, don't get ripped off the hook by pinfish, they don't rot, different colors, etc. They certainly work well. They'll catch about anything that eats what it imitates. 










Caught this nice pompano on green shrimp Fishbites.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I've caught trout, hardheads and whiting on fish bites. Not my first choice in bait, but I always have some in my tackle box! Never know when I may run out of shrimp, sand fleas or cut bait and just need something to throw on the hook. That being said, I prefer natural bait over fish bites. I have not personally witnessed it outfishing natural baits, but I also don't spend a whole lot of time using them, either.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds like I need to grab some and throw them in the box. Looks like at the least they will be a good back up when the damn seagulls steal my shrimp out of the bucket!!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

everybody knows there are no fish on tybee island


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

How do you rig fish bites? Do you cut the strips at all? Or just rig a whole piece on the hook?


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Cut into fingernail size pieces.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They come in strips like 1/2" wide so I slice them at an angle to cut diamond/triangle shapes. Don't think it really matters though. Small pieces are fine.


----------

